# On Demand not working all of a sudden - Channel 1000 DTV not available message



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

When we try to access DOD, we get "Channel 1000 DTV is not available at this time".

I'm an IT guy, so I've tried the usual.

We've had On Demand ever since it came out with no issues. I recently went to MRV and the ICK and everything worked flawlessly.

Now all of a sudden, my wife tells me about this issue.

Any clues? suggestions?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

We just received 0x418 on 11/2. I'm guessing this caused the issue?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> We just received 0x418 on 11/2. I'm guessing this caused the issue?


My HR24-500's have been on 0x418 since 2 NOV. I tried a download this morning and it worked OK. I have never seen any specific information about the reasons for 0x412 / 416 / 418, but they did not appear to affect the functioning of MRV, D*oD or TVApps on my system.

Just a SWAG, but it seems likely that your DVR is not seeing the D*oD server. Is TVApps working?

Somebody will probably say that you need to use "static" IP addresses and maybe it will help you, but DHCP is working fine for me.

Just my experience and opinion, YMMV.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What values do you get when you run a network test?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> When we try to access DOD, we get "Channel 1000 DTV is not available at this time".
> 
> I'm an IT guy, so I've tried the usual.
> 
> ...


Are you having the problem on all of the machines or just one?

Are you using 'Unsupported' MRV through your home network or DECA's

If you are using DECA, are all the lights GREEN on the module which plugs into your router?

Can you see the other receivers in the house?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

I rebooted the machine again this afternoon and now it is working. Weird.

FYI, I am supported MRV. The machines have static IPs outside of my DHCP range. TV Apps has always worked (even when the DoD wasn't).

So, who knows? Maybe the reboot solved the problem (although initially DoD still wasn't working after the reboot earlier today). 

thanks all!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Having the same issue on a HR24-500 with 418. H24 an HR21-100 work fine and pass network services. No mater what I do with HR-24 it will not pass network services, TV apps or download VOD. I have rebooted, assigned static IP addresses and port forwarded my modem. It does successfully connect to the Internet and pass the system test.


----------

